# Petri RTA SXK clone



## therazia (27/12/16)

Hey everyone, 

Looking to try a clone before I leap to an authentic. Anyone have one available? 

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## Polar (29/12/16)

Saw some at Ohm my e cig http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/


----------



## boxerulez (29/12/16)

My advice... just get a Wotofo Conqueror if youbwant a 22mm amazing tank. If its about bling... go for this but know... shitty floating deck... clone isna hit and miss. Mine came with one stuck grub and another stripped after first rebuild.

Flavour meh compared to CM and SM25.



Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## boxerulez (29/12/16)

Ive sees some guys comment that the 24mm petri knockoff vapes better than the original 22mm so that should say a lot.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Merna (3/1/17)

therazia said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Looking to try a clone before I leap to an authentic. Anyone have one available?
> 
> Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk



Hi @therazia have a look here? 
22mm and 24mm available

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/rba-rda-rta-rdta/products/petri-rta-and-tanks


----------

